# Finally...Spring Detail Done.



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks good. I can't wait for the weather to warm up here. It's snowing outside now.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Beachernaut said:


> Looks good. I can't wait for the weather to warm up here. It's snowing outside now.


Hehe....you got the white snow...we're being plagued with the yellow stuff....POLLEN SUCKS!
It's really heavy now....by the time I got my car completed, the end I started on already had pollen on it!
At least with the new coat of wax, etc. it will blow off pretty easily.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Ate your headlights tinted or is it just the angle?


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Gotta do the Hatjes car next!




There fixed it for ya! LOL looks great!


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Looking good :eusa_clap:

My car is less than a month old and doesnt look that good.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mick said:


> Ate your headlights tinted or is it just the angle?


Their tinted with a heavy film to help keep them from getting dinged up. I also had film applied to the body sides since I cannot get splash guards.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hatje said:


> There fixed it for ya! LOL looks great!


Thanks! If you're down this way, stop in and we'll do it...should take a day with both of us working on it!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> Looking good :eusa_clap:
> 
> My car is less than a month old and doesnt look that good.


If you have Crystal Red, the Blacklight works GREAT!! It truly looks wet sitting in the driveway, even the neighbor's noticed!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Did a full wash, clay bar, wax, and detail today. It looks so good I almost don't want to drive her lol.

Although I must say I am beyond pissed. There are a good 8-15 tiny paint chips in my front bumper from rocks. -_-


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks top notch! Anychance you could stop by and do my Suburban?

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Their tinted with a heavy film to help keep them from getting dinged up. I also had film applied to the body sides since I cannot get splash guards.


What product are you using. I'd like the extra protection plus I like the slight "darker" look without it being painted/tinted.


----------

